# Hydra



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Need some help here please. It seems that I have recently introduced some hydra into my 5 gal RCS tank. I have read that they can kill baby shrimplets and since I have enough troubles keeping cherries anyways (sigh) I really want them gone. I'm hoping there is some sort of medication or chemical that will kill the hydra and not hurt the shrimpies. I really want to avoid extracting the shrimp but will if I have to. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks, Luis.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Dosan, 
Get some spixi applesnails they eat hydra and then you can avoid using chemicals. If I were closer I would send you some.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i recently had an outbreak too, a member gave me some Fenbendazole to fix it. Its shrimp safe and 2 treatments 48 hours apart wipes them out.

Panacur is a name brand of it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dosan.

If you need some Panacur. I will give you enough for 2 treatments. All you need is .5 ml spread 48 hours apart (so 1ml in total). Bring a small pipette to carry the medication home in. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys/gals. Stuart I may be in Vancouver tonight, may i drop by? Thanks, Luis


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dosan said:


> Thanks for the help guys/gals. Stuart I may be in Vancouver tonight, may i drop by? Thanks, Luis


Yes, not a problem Luis. I PM'd you !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

*green* hydra (the most common) won't cause you any grief. it's the other species that can cause you problems with shrimplets.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Panacur works awesome. Hydra are really cool to watch but they spread fast and devour shrimplets like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea i had the green kind(s) and they were able to get in an area dense enough to harm adult shrimp (who were probably already weak from being new to the tank)


----------

